# Who wants to go fishing when the weather clears



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok so i havent hit the beach for some fishin in over a week Who is game to pound some sand with me this week i need a red and some pomps


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

im down man. this week is going to be a bit crazy with checkins and class starting. but im down for fishing some in the afternoon. need to get spearing/giggin too!


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

let me know when shane and we will go


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

first sunny day without a ton of wind and im there


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

You know im down after my hell week at work is over with!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Id love to tag along just so I could learn how to surf fish. I'm assuming thats what you are gonna do since you mentioned pomps? 

Not sure if Ive got the right gear but Ive got sand spikes and something to put hooks in the water lol...


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *choppedliver (5/5/2009)*Id love to tag along just so I could learn how to surf fish. I'm assuming thats what you are gonna do since you mentioned pomps?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Ive got the right gear but Ive got sand spikes and something to put hooks in the water lol...




Sounds like me, im kind of in the same boat.



So, I will be glad to offer the same kind of incentive Choppedliver has, and if nothing else I can bring a cooler and some beer.



I have also been working on an ingenious system to deliver bait out for shark fishing, been looking all over and nothing like this has been tried, or if it has it hasnt been posted because it is so successful maybe :clap , I dont know, so I might have it ready to try it out as well.



After going to the shark bash last Saturday, I have been thinking there has to be a better way of getting the bait out there at the distance you want without having to kayak in those waves.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *stonedv8 (5/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (5/5/2009)*Id love to tag along just so I could learn how to surf fish. I'm assuming thats what you are gonna do since you mentioned pomps?
> ...


Ive got several 7 ft rods, 15 pound mono, a tackle box with lots of miscellaneous stuff, sand spikes, etc. Just didnt know if the rods were long enough, line heavy enough, and dont know what kind of rigging you guys use for that.( weights, leaders, etc ) I can pick up whatever I need ahead of time though. AndIm always happy to contribute beer andstupid humor


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

hell i use one 12ft surf rod rigged with 30lb power pro and wal-mart pompano pro rigs and swap the hooks with 1/0 circles oh and also one small bass rod just for fun so im looking at friday so far but if aomeone wants to go sooner let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hell i'll go right now if anyone is up for it. got to be back in milton by 5 for a MAC meeting. give me a call 206-4749


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i would but have alot of stuff to do today maybe tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

give me a shout i got all day tomorrow.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

im gonna go a little east of portofino but i will give ya a call


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Im down as soon as hell week at work ends.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

GOING EARLY I THE AM east of portofino before the national seashores look for a white dodge ram and a guy with one big rod and one small If anyone wants to join me come on


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man if I was off on Fridays I would be there!! I just found out I have got to work all weekend 12 hour days !! That sucks... I am supised my bro as not jumped on that offer yet? I know he is off on Friday's!! Shoot him a PM ?( onemorecast) He usually goes?


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

I sent him a PM wish you could make it man im sure it would be a blast


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea I just found out I now got to work late tonight so much for the weekend!! Nice weather good surf!! Oh well catch em all good luck!


----------

